# nedit crashes when opening a file



## semi-ambivalent (Jun 16, 2011)

Recently editors/nedit has begun crashing when I try to open a file. Digging around on the net I found an old, unrelated thread wherein a poster mentioned trying 
	
	



```
nedit -xrm '*visualID: default'
```

This makes nedit work as expected for me, but has anyone else experienced this? I'm running 8.2-RELEASE i386 but I do update some of my more commonly used ports in a rather haphazard manner. I've csupped and rebuilt both nedit and open-motif any number of times.

Thanks,

sa


----------



## ChickTower (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes, I've had the same problem with the latest Nedit.  Thanks for the work-around; I'll give it a try.


----------

